# Noise in House



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

We where in bed and I had been asleep for about an hour. Woke up and was trying to get back to sleep around 12:25. Then a noise came from the kitchen area. It woke my wife up and scared her. I laid there for a few seconds trying to see if I could hear anything else. I grabbed my flashlight from the night stand along with the gun of course. Swept the whole house and nothing. Not even anything out of place. Cannot figure out what made the noise. Needless to say my wife is back to sleep and I am up surfing the net. Not going to be able to fall back to sleep for a while. 

I did come to one conclusion, I need to get the night sights very soon.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

What kind of noise was it?


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

To be honest it sounded like a few empty Coke cans getting knocked over. Like I said nothing was out of place or turned over. It may have been outside but it sure sounded like it was inside. I looked out side from several windows and saw nothing and I do not intend to go out and check for a little while longer. Still need to put some clothes on.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

That's a very distinctive and unusual noise unless you have empty Coke cans piled up somewhere. However, noises can be deceiving when waking up from a sleep nevertheless you should not go outside, you are safer in your home.


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

You are right, it was a very distinct noise. That is why it startled me as much as it did. I doubt anybody is outside but I can't be sure. The neighborhood is very well lit and the interior house lights have been on for close to an hour. I don't plan on going outside.


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

This time of the year and if you live outside of town field mice will get inside and make all sorts of noises. Go to tractor supply and get those little greene cubes of bait and put some under the house if you think it might br mice.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Ice maker maybe? I know ours sounds extremely loud at night when it's really quiet.


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

Well it was not the ice maker that thing makes no noise at all cause we keep it turned off. If it was a mouse I have no idea what it knocked over. Like I said I think it was outside and in my drowsy state it sounded like it was in the house. 

This reminds me of a different story though. Some years ago in a different house my wife wakes me up and says someone was in the house. I told her no way then I hear somebody pressing buttons on the microwave. I think to myself that is one ballsy thief. At the time I did not own a gun and glad I didn't after finding out who it was. The only thing I had was my Titleist driver in the room. Went out and found it was my father warming up his donuts at 5:00 a.m. HE said he could not sleep and went for a ride and thought I would be up so he stopped by. He had no explanation why he just let himself in.


----------



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

Unless you live in a bad neighborhood or alot of break ins have been happening I don't think I would have grabbed my gun right off the bat especailly since you only heard the noise once. 

As for what it could be that's going to be intresting to find out. It might just be the house settling, expanding/contracting, or maybe a ghost. Keep us posted.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

gnet158 said:


> Unless you live in a bad neighborhood or alot of break ins have been happening I don't think I would have grabbed my gun right off the bat especailly since you only heard the noise once.


I respectfully disagree with this. Search with the gun down and the safety on, but bring it with you. If someone is prowling in the house and makes a single noise, he is apt to be very careful not to make another one. I doesn't mean he's gone.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Actually searching your house alone is a bad idea regardless of what kind of area you live in. If you truly think someone is in your house, stay in your bedroom and call the police.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Good point PT, and if for some reason a search is necessary such as for retrieving a family member or friend, I'd rather be armed. That's when *Dsig*'s advice comes in handy.

BTW, the "stay in your bedroom and call the police" approach will only work if there's a phone in your bedroom. Be prepared.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

unpecador said:


> BTW, the "stay in your bedroom and call the police" approach will only work if there's a phone in your bedroom. Be prepared.


Three things within easy reach at night: gun, flashlight, and _cell _phone. Phone lines can be cut if the BG is smart enough or has seen enough movies.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

:smt023

People still use landlines to make phone calls... ? :mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Dsig1 said:


> I respectfully disagree with this. Search with the gun down and the safety on, but bring it with you. If someone is prowling in the house and makes a single noise, he is apt to be very careful not to make another one. I doesn't mean he's gone.


+1 
I hear an odd noise the gun comes with me. It's not like you're going to be allowed to go back after it. The "noise maker" might not understand.:smt083


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

unpecador said:


> :smt023
> 
> People still use landlines to make phone calls... ? :mrgreen:


Yeah, there's a few people still caught in the stone ages. My mother and my in-laws come to mind immediately.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Todd said:


> Yeah, there's a few people still caught in the stone ages. My mother and my in-laws come to mind immediately.


Yup, my Dad too, he has a cell phone only because I bought him one and he rarely uses it especially when it comes to answering it. He told me... "I don't like the damn thing, the buttons are too damn small!"

I think he's still a little disappointed with me for selling a S&W Model 17 that he gave to me and I told him... "I didn't like the damn thing, the barrel was too damn long!"


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

unpecador said:


> Yup, my Dad too, he has a cell phone only because I bought him one and he rarely uses it especially when it comes to answering it. He told me... "I don't like the damn thing, the buttons are too damn small!"
> 
> I think he's still a little disappointed with me for selling a S&W Model 17 that he gave to me and I told him... "I didn't like the damn thing, the barrel was too damn long!"


My mom has one of those pre-paid phones. She never uses it and it's never on. My in-laws have cell phones, but they also never turn them on except to call long distance. Hell, the other night, my MIL called my wife from her cell, my wife missed the call, and tried to call back almost instantly. In that time my MIL had turned off her phone and my wife's call went instantly to voice mail; that my MIL will never get the notification of since her phone is off. Ugh!


----------



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

Dsig1 said:


> I respectfully disagree with this. Search with the gun down and the safety on, but bring it with you. If someone is prowling in the house and makes a single noise, he is apt to be very careful not to make another one. I doesn't mean he's gone.


Good point!


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

unpecador said:


> What kind of noise was it?


If you live in the country, it might be a varmint type in your attic. Like squirrel, opossum, etc. Usually they're unarmed, beware of the sharp teeth though.:smt033


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

tekhead1219 said:


> If you live in the country, it might be a varmint type in your attic. Like squirrel, opossum, etc. Usually they're unarmed, beware of the sharp teeth though.:smt033


I don't live in the country but I sometimes get those creatures in my attic also, they have infested the trees in my backyard, and occasionally I'll see a raccoon lurking on my front porch at night.

They're after my beer! :mrgreen:


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

unpecador said:


> They're after my beer! :mrgreen:


A Remington 870 will take care of that nonsense!:anim_lol:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

unpecador said:


> They're after my beer! :mrgreen:


Send your beer here, it will be safer here on the East Coast. Unless it's something like PBR or Natural Light, in which case give it to the critters 'cause that stuff's not fit for human consumption.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Todd said:


> Send your beer here, it will be safer here on the East Coast. Unless it's something like PBR or Natural Light, in which case give it to the critters 'cause that stuff's not fit for human consumption.


I'll keep that under consideration, in the mean time I'll just have to drink it before they can get to it. :smt023

I currently have Dos Equis, I usually buy Budweiser but the Dos Equis was on sale at CVS.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Todd said:


> Yeah, there's a few people still caught in the stone ages. My mother and my in-laws come to mind immediately.


Okay Todd, I am calling you out on this one. Not everyone has cell coverage.:numbchuck::numbchuck:

Now whether this is true of you MIL or not i dont know, but i can tell you i dont live in the stone age, i have more than a stone axe for defense :anim_lol::anim_lol:

Had a friend visit 2 years ago. he told his wife to turn her cell phone off as she would not have any signal. it took 10 minutes for her to realize what we meant. now THAT was funny to me.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

tekhead1219 said:


> If you live in the country, it might be a varmint type in your attic. Like squirrel, opossum, etc. Usually they're unarmed, beware of the sharp teeth though.:smt033


dude. i have been attacked by a stinking grey squirrel. THAT IS NOT FUNNY. ( the story however is)


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

niadhf said:


> Okay Todd, I am calling you out on this one. Not everyone has cell coverage.:numbchuck::numbchuck:
> 
> Now whether this is true of you MIL or not i dont know, but i can tell you i dont live in the stone age, i have more than a stone axe for defense :anim_lol::anim_lol:
> 
> Had a friend visit 2 years ago. he told his wife to turn her cell phone off as she would not have any signal. it took 10 minutes for her to realize what we meant. now THAT was funny to me.


Both my mother and MIL both live in great coverage areas. They have no excuse, like some people .... :smt033


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

niadhf said:


> dude. i have been attacked by a stinking grey squirrel. THAT IS NOT FUNNY. ( the story however is)


I ran over a squirrel today in the loser cruiser (aka the mini van). :mrgreen:


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Todd said:


> I ran over a squirrel today in the loser cruiser (aka the mini van). :mrgreen:


Well that's one way to make the mini van driving experience a little more exciting. :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

unpecador said:


> Well that's one way to make the mini van driving experience a little more exciting. :mrgreen:


Little bugger made a suicide dash at the side of the van and I thought he was going to make it when he cleared the front wheels, but the thump from the rear proved me wrong.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

niadhf said:


> dude. i have been attacked by a stinking grey squirrel. THAT IS NOT FUNNY. ( the story however is)


Don't be shy, speak out. Everyone should know the danger of these little gray menaces. Around here on campus, they hide in trash cans and jump out at unsuspecting students. People jump away screaming like little girls (partly guilty :mrgreen: ).

KG


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok. Years ago (and no i wil NOT define that better) i was renovating a mud room to a pantry for a NYC couple up here in Columbia County. Well,, Friday before leaving for the weekend, I popped one of those "painted pie plate" covers in the flu to the chimney, closed the new doors, and left......

Come Monday morning, i open the new door, and....CRAP.. something had chewed the whole bottom of the sliding glass door to the outside. 

Well, a little searching revealed a scared crapless grey squirrel in a corner. I opened the glass door for him, closed the new door, and with my boss watching for this little savage, i banged on the wall near his hide out with the handle of a broom.

That did it. You've seen the little buggers head for freedom jogging left and right on the yellow line. well at 55 they may seem slow. In a 12x18 room they are not slow. Eventually he headed up the bricks of the chimney for his entry route. (did i mention that pie plate thing was on the floor when i came in friday and I put it back in the thimble of the chimney?)

No dice. some idiot had put a shiny painted pie plate over his entry hole. And of course with the 2 brains cells he had to rub together he KNEW that he couldn't get out the door, he had chewed on it ALL DAMN WEEKEND to try that.

I cautiously open the door where i was and step in with broom in hand. There is the cute (HA) little bugger hangin face down on the chimney. there am I standing next to my boss.


A little side note here. Do you know about flying squirrels? they dont really fly of course, just glide like those crazy Norwegians who jump off the cliffs and wear funny suits. Why, you ask, is this relevent? Well, back to our regularly scheduled program.

When last we left you, our hero (me) the evil henchman in disguise as a good guy (my boss) and the Anti Hero (that damn squirrel) were facing off in a trianlge. It is at this time that the Squirrel showed his tru self and LAUNCHED (remember that aside above?) himself at my boss. Now my boss showed HIS true colors, and jumped behind me, grabbed my shirt, and thrust me at the squirrel.

Did you all know that when threatened enough to attack something enough bigger than it that a foot would squish it, a squirrel grows 4 extra limbs and 12" long fangs? I mention this because I DID NOT KNOW THAT. However, as this little killing buzz saw was flying at me, with the dasterdly boss thrusting me at it like a shield..... I watched this metemorphis take place.

Hey have you all heard Ray Stevens song "Mississippi Squirrel Revival"? Funny freakin song.


Oh, what happened? Somehow my befogged attacking brain shut down and reflex took over. I believe i have mentioned before that i study Aikido. I particulalry like studying Aiki- Jo which is a 4' staff. remember that broom i was holding? I batted the little bugger right out the open (and costly damn it) sliding glass door.
I watched him light on the grass out side facing me, ready for round two. At this point his evil transformation reversed and he realized he was outside. He turned and ran. I turned to my boss and...well, this is a family board. (did i mention that squirrel destroyed a perfectly good (and expensive) sliding glass door?

If your sides have stopped hurting from laughing, please leave a tip on the way out (and yes, it is a true story)

SOOO. XJ, even if it is a squirrel... GO ARMED


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Todd said:


> Both my mother and MIL both live in great coverage areas. They have no excuse, like some people .... :smt033


Ok in that case they are bums.. sorry no excuse (but i here we are getting a tower soon hyuck hyuck)


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

niadhf said:


> Did you all know that when threatened enough to attack something enough bigger than it that a foot would squish it, a squirrel grows 4 extra limbs and 12" long fangs? I mention this because I DID NOT KNOW THAT. However, as this little killing buzz saw was flying at me, with the dasterdly boss thrusting me at it like a shield..... I watched this metemorphis take place.


I knew about killer rabbits.

[yt]



[/yt]


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

niadhf said:


> It is at this time that the Squirrel showed his tru self and LAUNCHED (remember that aside above?) himself at my boss. Now my boss showed HIS true colors, and jumped behind me, grabbed my shirt, and thrust me at the squirrel.


Classic! :anim_lol:


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

niadhf said:


> Hey have you all heard Ray Stevens song "Mississippi Squirrel Revival"? Funny freakin song.


Ray Stevens was leaving a warning for later generations: do not mess with the squirrels. :anim_lol: Great story!

KG


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

niadhf said:


> Did you all know that when threatened enough to attack something enough bigger than it that a foot would squish it, a squirrel grows 4 extra limbs and 12" long fangs?


ROFLMAO, great way to start a Friday. Going to the gun show in Houston this weekend, going to look for armored flip flops for protection.:anim_lol::smt082


----------



## Dal1as (Jan 11, 2009)

lol, wife and I had to deal with a flying squirrel once. It was in my theater which has fabric on the walls. Damn thing launched itself at me like you talked about. I was like wtf. I had leather gloves on and also study various martial arts. I grabbed the thing in mid air. My wife was like "Wow". She didn't realize it was all just pure instinct and I was really freaking out.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Dal1as said:


> lol, wife and I had to deal with a flying squirrel once. It was in my theater which has fabric on the walls. Damn thing launched itself at me like you talked about. I was like wtf. I had leather gloves on and also study various martial arts. I grabbed the thing in mid air. My wife was like "Wow". She didn't realize it was all just pure instinct and I was really freaking out.


And then what did you do with the squirrel?


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

*great friday read!*



niadhf said:


> If your sides have stopped hurting from laughing, please leave a tip on the way out (and yes, it is a true story)
> 
> SOOO. XJ, even if it is a squirrel... GO ARMED


I am dying here laughing! Thanks for the great story, you made my day!
:smt082
-John


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Follow up to the story (glad you all liked it. sorry to the OP for the thread hijack). Persoannly i like the way my father delt with the red squirrel in the eves of the barn. .22 semi-auto rifle. He got him. Said the roof needed replacing anyways.


----------

